# Aptera Raises $24 Million in Series C Funding Round



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't really like the car that much, but this company and its car deserve to succeed. Appearance aside, their product and idea is sound.

Eat your heard out GM......


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes, their design is impressive and a 300 mpg hybrid is phenomenal. 

I personally like the Aptera. It looks like something George Jetson would drive. It, more than any other car coming out in the near future, looks like the car of the future.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think it is cute, but Not too keen on the 3 wheel design. I might feel differently if I actually had use for a commuter vehicle. $30k is a steal considering the claimed performance. The more I look at it the more I like it. The volt and prius are downright fugly next to this little car. Wonder if they'll make a sport version.

But the real eye catcher for me are the performance figures. I hope the numbers are accurate and that they can market this car. It is a winning design in my view.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the Aptera, especially the fact it uses solar to power the AC.

I was concerned about the safety of the 3 wheel design until I saw a picture of a Corbin Sparrow that had been rear ended by a Mercedes. The Sparrow had a few scratches and some minor body cracks. The Mercedes had it's front end smashed in.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

For crash worthiness the aptera should be among the best because of its light weight composite shell compared to heavy steel that tends to crumple instead of bounce in a collission. Its like driving in a big helmet.

I'm more concerned about traction in adverse weather conditions. I have to drive in snow sometimes, and I have my doubts that having the single wheel powered in the rear will work very well under those conditions. They need to go to 3 wheel direct drive.....


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> For crash worthiness the aptera should be among the best because of its light weight composite shell compared to heavy steel that tends to crumple instead of bounce in a collission. Its like driving in a big helmet.
> 
> I'm more concerned about traction in adverse weather conditions. I have to drive in snow sometimes, and I have my doubts that having the single wheel powered in the rear will work very well under those conditions. They need to go to 3 wheel direct drive.....


my guess is that traction would be better than most 4 wheeled 1 wheel drive cars. Obviously it's not your normal sports car type, but the CVT tranny and such provide very very smooth driving (no wind resistance either).

I think Aptera will sell a lot of those cars. 27k for the all electric is awesome.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

the Aptera actually just has a couple of pulleys and a belt for its drive system - no CVT.

Perhaps you cold but a show chain on that back wheel when the weather gets bad


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> the Aptera actually just has a couple of pulleys and a belt for its drive system - no CVT.
> 
> Perhaps you cold but a show chain on that back wheel when the weather gets bad



A CVT (simpliest tranny besides direct drive I guess) is just a set of belts pulleys.

the Aptera did use a CVT transmission in the Mk-0 not sure if plans changed or not.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Most CVTs do use a set of belts and pulleys, but the pulleys generally consist of conical sides that can be moved further from one another or further apart which basically creates a viable diameter pulley. As I understand it, the pulleys on the aptera are of a fixed diameter. 

The Aptera also uses an AC drive system which means that the motor is very efficient from zero to possibly well above 10,000 rpm. This type of flexibility means that AC drive systems don't need more than one gear ratio - let alone infinitely many ratios.


----------

